# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  من هو صاحب كتاب الأنوار اللمعة في الجمع بين مفردات الصحاح السبعة

## التبيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*من هو صاحب كتاب الأنوار اللمعة في الجمع بين مفردات الصحاح السبعة*لقد حقق سيد كسروي حسن كتاب *الأنوار اللمعة في الجمع بين مفردات الصحاح السبعة* ونسبه للإمام ابن الصلاح ، وهذه النسبة لا شك في خطئها، وقد كتب المحقق بحثًا ضعيفًا في مقدمته 1/8-11 عن نسبة الكتاب إلى المؤلف .
وقد وجدت الحافظ الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام (51/140) والحافظ تقي الدين ابن رافع في المنتخب المختار من تاريخ بغداد(ترجمة 2) نسبا الكتاب إلى مؤلفه * تاج الدين الساوي.* والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

هو أبو سعد محمود بن الكمال أبو القسم اسماعيل بن علي بن محمد بن اسحاق السَّاوي (نسبة إلى ساوة)
كان موجودا سنة654 هـ
والكتاب اسمه (( الأنوارُ اللَّمِعة في الجمع بين الصحاح السبعة))، وليست اللُّمعة بالضم ، وليس بها كلمة( مفردات)) 
والكتاب تحت الطبع الآن ضبطة محققة تحقيقا علميا على نسخة المؤلف

----------


## التبيني

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## سامر أحمد شنار

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي أبا الفرج
لو أفدتنا بشيء من مصادر ترجمة الساوي ووصف نسخة الكتاب ومن الذي يعمل على تحقيقيه؟

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ما منهج المؤلف في الكتاب؟
وهل يمتاز بشيء عن كتب الجمع الأخرى؟
وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> ما منهج المؤلف في الكتاب؟
> وهل يمتاز بشيء عن كتب الجمع الأخرى؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرًا.



*اسمه*: ( الأنوارُ اللَّمِعَةُ في الجمعِ بين الصِّحاحِ السَّبعة )
*مؤلفه* : أبو القاسم محمود بن الكمال السَّاوي ، كان حيًّا سنة 653هـ
نسخ الكتاب في العالم 6 نسخ خطية
النسخ المعتمدة في التحقيق 6 نسخ خطية وتفصيلها كالآتي:
4 نسخ من تركيا (شهيد علي باشا – آيا صوفيا – طوبقوسراي – لا له لي) ، نسخة من أيرلاندا (تشستربيتي) ، نسخة من سوريا (حلب) ؛ والنسخ منها ما هو تام ، ومنها ما يكمل بعضه بعضًا.


منهج الكتاب ومنهج مؤلفه فيه
لقد أحسن المؤلف رحمه الله في جمع مادة هذا الكتاب على النهج الذي سيأتي ذكره ، وأحسن أيضًا في اختيار صحيح مسلم كأصل لما فيه من حسن ترتيب وتبويب، وأحسن عندما حذف الأسانيد والأحاديث المكررة؛ ليسهل على حافظ السنة حفظه، وهذا عمل جليل وجهد فريد وترتيب عجيب لم أره من قبل عند من جمع السنن أو الصحيحين كابن الأثير أوالحميدي أوالإشبيلي أوالموصلي  وغيرهم ... ولا حتى من المتأخرين ككتاب الشيخ يحيى اليحيى أو كتب صالح الشامي.

تأليف الكتاب:
ألف المؤلف هذا الكتاب الفريد على ثلاثة مراحل  وقد ذكر ذلك في المقدمة حيث قال:
«... أما بعد: فإني لما رأيت كتاب صحيح مسلم أكثر الصحاح حديثًا وأحسنها نظمًا وترتيبًا ، وشاهدت طالبي الحديث له أشد تحصيلًا = استخرجت منه متون الأحاديث محذوفًا عنها الأسانيد والتكرار ، وإذا رأيت في واقعه أحاديث مختلفة أوردت أكملها وما ينفرد به كل حديث عنه ضممت إليه وقلت: (زيد في رواية: كذا ) وأثبت اسم الراوي الأصل في الحاشية حذرا من التطويل واقتصرت على هذا المستخرج مدة مديدة ، واشتغل طلبة الحديث بسماعه والبحث عن المعاني المودعة فيه مدة خمسة عشرة سنة ، ثم التمس مني جماعة من طالبي الحديث أن أستخرج من صحيح البخاري الأحاديث التي انفرد بها البخاري عن مسلم ليكون الكتاب جامعا بين الصحيحين فبذلت ملتمسهم واستخرجت من صحيح البخاري ما انفرد به البخاري عن مسلم من الأحاديث  فصار الكتاب جامعًا بين الصحيحين ، ثم أقبل طالبوا الحديث على تحصيله وسماعة مدة سنة أو أكثر ثم عنّ لي أن أجعل الكتاب جامعًا بين الصحاح السبعة ، *فاستخرجت من صحيح الشيخ أبي عيسى الترمذي ما انفرد به عن الشيخين ، ثم استخرجت من صحيح الشيخ أبي داود ما انفرد به عن الشيوخ الثلاثة ، ثم استخرجت من صحيح الشيخ ابن ماجه القزويني ما انفرد به عن الشيوخ الأربعة، ثم استخرجت من صحيح الشيخ الدارمي ما انفرد به عن الشيوخ الخمسة ، ثم استخرجت من صحيح الشيخ النسائي ما انفرد به عن الشيوخ الستة ، وعند ذلك صار الكتاب جامعًا بين الصحاح السبعة ، سميته بكتاب:  " الأنوار اللمعة في الجمع بين الصحاح السبعة "* 
واحترزت عن الحذف والتكرار بقدر الإمكان ، وكل من وجد في مستخرج حديثًا أوردته في المستخرج قبله أذِنتُ له أن يمحوه عنه ، وكل من وجد حديثًا أهملته وما أثبته أذِنت له أن يثبته في موضعه ، والظاهر أنه لا يجد من ذلك إلا قليلًا ، فمن كان عنده هذا الكتاب كان عنده الصحاح السبعة ، ولم يسبقني إلى مثله أحد ، ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء»

ثم ذكر رحمه الله سبب حذف الإسناد والتكرار فقال في نسخة أخرى (لا له لي وهي مقدمة للبخاري فقط أي لم تتأتى له فكرة الجمع بعد وهي المرحلة الثانية والله أعلم.)
: "فإني لما استخرجت من صحيح المسلم متون أحاديثه محذوفا عنهن الأسانيد تيسيرًا للحفظ وتسهيلًا للضبط وأُميلُ الأئمة والعلماء على الاستعمال به قراءة وسماعا وادراكا وضبطا وتحقيقا وتدقيقا التمسوا مني أن أستخرج من صحيح البخاري ما انفرد البخاري عن مسلم من الأحاديث وأحذف عنها الأسانيد أيضًا ..."

وقال في نسخة (آيا صوفيا): ...وقد يسر الله تعالى إتمام هذه الأقسام الخمسة الباقية في أقل من ستة أشهر...  ووضح رحمه الله سبب من جعله يكتب الأقسام الخمسة الباقية وأشار عليه بذلك ، ووضح أين كان في البلاد حين كتبها وكان وقتها في آمل.

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،
طبعات الكتاب
طبع الكتاب طبعة واحدة فريد عام 2006 بدار الكتب العلمية _وياليته ما طبع_ فقد أساء محققه كل أنواع الإساءة فقد نسب الكتاب إلى غير مؤلفه ، وحرف عنوان الكتاب ، وأضاف من كيسه عشرات الأحاديث ، وحذف من الكتاب عشرات العشرات من الأحاديث فضلا عن السقط والتصحيف والتحريف ، وفضلًا عن مقدمته الذي أساء فيها إلى المحدثين والمفسرين...  فإن قلت بأن هذا الكتاب لم يطبع من قبل فقد صدقت.

أما العمل الأساسي في الكتاب كان في ضبط النص وإخراجه كما يريد صاحبه ، وترتيب الكتب والأبواب ، وترقيم الكتاب ثلاث ترقيمات ، وشرح الغريب ، مع مقدمة احتوت على:
سبب تحقيق الكتاب
أهمية الكتاب ومكانته
سبب تأليف الكتاب
منهج المؤلف في الكتاب والمراحل التي مر بها الكتاب 
عملي في الكتاب
إثبات صحة نسبة الكتاب إلى مؤلفه
إثبات الاسم الصحيح للكتاب
مقارنة بين كتابنا هذا وبين كتب جمع السنة عموما والصحيحين خصوصا.
فصل في مسألة إطلاق كلمة (الصحاح) على السنن والمسانيد التي قد تحتوي على الصحيح والحسن والضعيف والموضوع ، وتوضيح ذلك.
ملحوظات على الكتاب
أخطاء طبعة الكتاب السابقة
وصف النسخ الخطية التي تم الاعتماد عليها.
مع فهارس عامة

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي أبو الفرج وبارك فيك ويسر أمرك, عرض شافي مهم.. لكن يبقى السؤال هل سيحقق الكتاب مرة أخرى؟
وهل أجده على الشبكة مخطوط أو مطبوع؟

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي أبو الفرج وبارك فيك ويسر أمرك, عرض شافي مهم.. لكن يبقى السؤال هل سيحقق الكتاب مرة أخرى؟
> وهل أجده على الشبكة مخطوط أو مطبوع؟


لم أفهم السؤال بارك الله فيك، فكل هذه المعلومات من النسخة الجديدة المحققة، فهو بالطبع حُقق تحقيقًا جديدًا
ولكن لم يتم طباعته بعد
والكتاب غير متوفر على الشبكة مطبوعا (أقصد طبعة دار الكتب العلمية الرديئة ) أو مخطوطا
ولعله قريبا إن شاء يكون متاحا بطبعته الجديدة في الأسواق وعلى الشبكة

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

> لم أفهم السؤال بارك الله فيك، فكل هذه المعلومات من النسخة الجديدة المحققة، فهو بالطبع حُقق تحقيقًا جديدًا
> ولكن لم يتم طباعته بعد
> والكتاب غير متوفر على الشبكة مطبوعا (أقصد طبعة دار الكتب العلمية الرديئة ) أو مخطوطا
> ولعله قريبا إن شاء يكون متاحا بطبعته الجديدة في الأسواق وعلى الشبكة


أرسلت لك على بريدك والخاص فراجعهما كرمًا.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
فقدت عملي وتحقيقي على هذا الكتاب الذي ظل سنوات، ولم يتبق لدي منه إلا نسخه الخطية بعدما ازدادت نسخة لتصبح سبع نسخ
قدر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
> فقدت عملي وتحقيقي على هذا الكتاب الذي ظل سنوات، ولم يتبق لدي منه إلا نسخه الخطية بعدما ازدادت نسخة لتصبح سبع نسخ
> قدر الله وما شاء فعل


بارك الله في جهدك وعملك، هل طبع الكتاب بتحقيقكم أو لازال حبيس الأدراج؟

----------

